# Scratch 7D focusing screen???



## rado98 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all
First time poster here.
I have the chance to purchase a used 7D form a mate's bother at a very good price. The issue I have that there are some very noticeable marks when looking through the view finder (going from hardly noticeable at f1.4 to crazy obvious at f5.6), scratches can clearly be seen on what I think is the focusing screen when looking in through lens.
For what I've been told and read it looks like the focusing screen is what is scratched. I uploaded photos of the markings/scratches here
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5ez3zv00l7aqx0j/AADjK-daT1VH4MK5XMkbKQ77a?dl=0
If any of you knowledgeable guys mind looking at them and tell if the are consistent with a simple scratch focusing screen.
I have been quoted over the phone $50 to supply and fit a new screen, which would make the offer still very attractive.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think the 7d accepts focus screens?


----------



## rado98 (Sep 23, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> I don't think the 7d accepts focus screens?



I wouldn't do it myself I would get a repair centre to supply and fit it.


----------



## sama (Sep 23, 2014)

Relaxed.

See if you have confident doing this simple DIY project. I saw one selling a claimed to be genuine part, $8.99 (plus shipping) on the Ebay from a USA seller. 

Instruction link : http://www.focusingscreen.com/work/7den.htm


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2014)

sama said:


> Relaxed.
> 
> See if you have confident doing this simple DIY project.
> 
> Instruction link : http://www.focusingscreen.com/work/7den.htm



I'd beware of web sites giving bad information just to sell something. Shims (Focus Washer) are needed along with other tools to do the job correctly.

For Example, here is a page from the Canon maintenance manual for my 5D.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I think the most important thing that is missing from the answers is, is this the focus screen? Could it be the mirror? Could it be the eye piece lens? How the hell do you scratch the focusing screen like that? What else did the owner try to clean which may now be damaged? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sama (Sep 23, 2014)

sama said:


> Relaxed.
> 
> See if you have confident doing this simple DIY project. I saw one selling a claimed to be genuine part, $8.99 (plus shipping) on the Ebay from a USA seller.
> 
> Instruction link : http://www.focusingscreen.com/work/7den.htm



I have done easier replacement of focusing screen on my older 40D and 600D and have not done the finder focus adjustment as indicated in the 5D maintenance manual. Nothing went wrong with focusing and metering or may be I'm just lucky. For very precision adjustment, Canon Service may be the way to go. But for $10 to $15, the risk seems very low.

Disclaimer : I have absolutely no connection with the parts provider as advertised in the link I posted above. If you considered to DIY, you may buy from Canon or the other online sources.


----------



## rado98 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the comments. But as Graham said, my question is really, is it out obviously the focusing screen or is it most likely something else?
I note have a quote to have it done for $40 and over the counter which I think is really good.


----------



## TeT (Sep 26, 2014)

YES it is the focusing screen. With that big of a scratched area, you might be able to see trace of it from the business end of the camera with a pen light...

John


----------

